# bipod



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a pivoting bipod? Can you make running shots from them ? I have a regular bipod but it is to hard to swing and shoot from for running shots and I don't want to have to carry in shooting sticks. Would you recommend getting one? Thanks in advance


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I think Harris has one that swivels.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have one and they help, but don't turn that much. The pivot and swivel features are excellent, I wouldn't buy one without


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Pivoting bipods are great. I own a Shooter's Ridge one (Harris knockoff). Spend the money right away and get the Harris. I have had to jimmy-rig mine to keep it in working. As far as helping you make a running shot? I am not sure...I can't make a running shot if my life depended on it!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

runners from a bipod? pretty tough. i once made my own bipod that would allow me to pan left and right. i wouldn't say it was any easier for running dogs. i have tried about everything i can think of and prefer to rest my rifle on a knee (from a sitting, not kneeling position) with my hand holding the rifle fore-end when i deal with runners. a rest of any type seems to reduce my hits on running dogs. the one exception is when shooting prone over a fanny pack stuffed with soft items. a running shot usually involves tracking on all three axis, a rest usually inhibits movement on at least one. but that is just my experience, your shooting technique may be different.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

I mentioned Versa-pod on a previous post and the Harris lovers seemed shocked anyone would want anything else. For me, they do allow a great deal of pivot/swing and are easy to get on and off but still allow the stability when needed. They have been a great investment.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I occasionally use the 'swivilling' Harris.It can work on runners depending on distance and angle.If they are far away or just angling away it can work but it tends to rush me cause I know I'll soon be out of room.Most of the time that requires me to lift and swing with the bipod off the ground.
Thus,if I'm using a bipod at all,its usually a snipe pod which does work.
http://www.snipepod.com/


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

why are you shooting at running dogs anyhow? You're odds of hitting such an animal goes down considerably. If you call in and shoot one, and the other runs off, what do you think is better?

A. shooting out of frusteration at the getaway just to wise him up, in a faint hope that you might get close.
B. leave him alone and you may have a secondary chance of calling him in at a later date.

If you say B then you're on the right track. He won't give you a look back if you are constantly shoot at him, I know i sure wouldn't anyhow. If you say A, go to the range and start shooting your frustration out. This game is not for the foolish.

xdeano


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

If the running shot is one I am confident to make, I will take it. As far a using a bipod for a running shot, I feel they are too limited in movement to use in that instance.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I shoot at runners to kill em.
As to bipods,the 'pod' works,but practice kneeling or offhand works better for me.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

the last few years i have shot many runners, most were running at me or the crow decoy. some dogs just won't stop no matter what you do (except whack 'em!). these are usually shots well under 100 yards. the remainder have been attempts at a double. once you shoot the coyote's mate from right in front of it, that dog is already educated. the best way to keep it from spreading the news is to kill it. not an easy task and it takes a lot of practice, but at this point an attempt is worthwhile. you won't be making it any smarter after what it has just witnessed any way. for running shots i prefer to shoot from a sitting position and use my knee(s) as the rest. much smoother and easier to track the runner.


----------

